# Denver/Miami Trade Idea



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

There have been some rumors that Camby wants out of Denver..so I came up with this trade:

Miami trades:
PG Anthony Carter
PF LaPhonso Ellis

Miami receives:
C Marcus Camby

TRADE ACCEPTED

Denver
C-Nene Hilario/Reid/Blount
PF-Juwan Howard/Ellis/Harvey
SF-George McCloud/Tskitishvilli/Bowen
SG-James Posey/Savovic
PG-A.Carter/Satterfield/Harrington

You get a point guard, which you need becuase ypu will buy out Jackson, and a decent PF

Miami
C-Marcus Camby/Stepania/Marks
PF-Brian Grant/Malik Allen/Brown
SF-Caron Butler/Butler
SG-Eddie Jones/House/Recker
PG-Travis Best/El-Amin/James

They get a Center, plain and simple.

What do you think?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Only a question:
This trade works under Salary Cap?


----------



## pacerguy2000 (Aug 11, 2002)

i am all for it, i love laphonso, he is the reaon i like basketball. we need phonsy back in d-town


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pacerguy2000</b>!
> i am all for it, i love laphonso, he is the reaon i like basketball. we need phonsy back in d-town


yeah but your a pacer fan. i like phonz back too but not in that trade. maybe we can just sign him in a year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Only a question:
> This trade works under Salary Cap?


Yes it does.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

datz a great deal...

it give hilario playing time, gets rid of injury proned camby, and gets u a decent point, since u don't have mark jackson.


----------



## pacerguy2000 (Aug 11, 2002)

i may be a pacers fan but i have lived in d town all my life. i grew up a nuggets fan and still am. i just like the pacers more


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pacerguy2000</b>!
> i may be a pacers fan but i have lived in d town all my life. i grew up a nuggets fan and still am. i just like the pacers more


cool. kinda like me and the pistons although now im 100% nuggets fan.


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

Sounds like you are both locals (pacerguy2000 and Nugzfan) are you gonna be at the blue/white game?


----------



## pacerguy2000 (Aug 11, 2002)

tay money, when is the game??


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tay money</b>!
> Sounds like you are both locals (pacerguy2000 and Nugzfan) are you gonna be at the blue/white game?


oops...not me. i was born in MI, lived there most of my life, recently moved to SoCal. i wish i could goto the game.

tay money; did you get my PM?


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

Game is tues Oct 8th at 7:00 at Pepsi Center for free. Tickets at the box office. Nugzfan, I didn't get your message. I can't remember which email address I put down for that, I'll check my accounts. Rodney white seems excited about being here, was interviewed and sounds like he has a chip on his shoulder ala Caron about being given up on. Could make for good competition between him and Skita.


----------

